
Build a document search engine using Xapian and Pylons - edward
http://invisibleroads.com/tutorials/xapian-search-pylons.html
======
boothead
Why would you do down this route now that elastic search exists? The article
doesn't seem to mention alternatives so I'd be interested to know if the two
approaches were compared or if some limitation of ES led to going down this
route?

